
How to work an 8-hour day - r7000
http://www.philosophicalgeek.com/2008/04/14/how-i-work-8-hour-days/
======
aantix
"Don't waste time."

You know what I finally did? I installed this cool little Firefox plugin
called "Leechblock". I set it up so that I can only visit Hacker News, Digg,
Reddit and all other time consuming websites between 8am-9am, noon - 1pm, and
5:30pm on, Monday through Friday <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/4476>

I have a tendency to read one article which leads to another article which
leads me to look something up on Wikipedia which leads me to tell my co-
workers about my useless fact finding mission.

Not my browsing habits are restricted to very specific windows and it's really
helped productivity wise.

Of course, I could always fire up Sarfari if I really needed to, but I just
need to block out that temptation for now.

------
redorb
8 hour work days go against my natural time clock. I got my boss to agree to
let me work when Im ready (around 9.30am and get off when Im ready 3-5pm) ...
and it has been mutually beneficial

~~~
shiranaihito
Sounds like a pretty good deal, especially for US.

On the other hand, living in Europe generally gives you 8-hour workdays by
default.

------
pmorici
On another note, Desktop Tower Defense is AWSOME!

~~~
jcl
I think the creators of these casual games operate under the theory of
relative productivity: You can feel more productive by making everyone you
know less productive.

------
weezus
"Don't waste time" -- good luck with that one! Might as well rewrite this how-
to as "just do it, you lazy bums!"

"How to make a million dollars: 1. Work diligently at something that will make
you a million dollars. 2. Just buy a winning lottery ticket."

Admonishments regarding discipline are fairly useless without instruction on
how to go about doing so, which is obviously needed if you have to advise
someone to be disciplined -- if they already knew how to do it they wouldn't
need your how-to.

~~~
yters
"Do the Right Thing."

"Be smart, not dumb."

I think I've just solved the world's problems.

~~~
dill_day
My professor just offered us this piece of advice as we prepare for the final:

When in doubt, put down the right answer.

